# Cannot AutoHide menuBar - Organize/layout/menu bar unchecked.



## adsandiego (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello

My ability to auto-hide the Menu bar in Windows Explorer is gone.

The Menu bar is always there now.
Organize/Layout shows that the Menubar is unchecked.

Also, when I 'unlock' the Menu Bar, I see the handle but I'm unable to do anything with it.

Any help is appreciated.

Using: Vista HP-SP1.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello adsandiego

Welcome to TSF

There is a couple issues surrounding this,sometimes the menu bar is mis-labeled and can get stuck on windows explorer

Try these procedures

1. Open windows explorer and select tools
2. Folder options
3. View tab
4. Uncheck second option down _always show menus_
5. Click OK












and it should disappear, If not

1. download the google bar for internet explorer or firefox
2. Open windows explorer and select tools
3. Right click on the menu bar
4. Select google










*I used Windows Live Toolbar because thats all i had installed at the time but ideally it should be google toolbar



and hopefully this time it should disappear

Regards





Craig


----------



## adsandiego (Mar 22, 2008)

Craig,

Thanks for your response.

I was able to follow your instruction but unfortunately,
neither option worked.

Is there anything in the registry that we can take a look at?

Thanks.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok try this Open Task Manager and Regedit.

<shift>+<ctrl>+<right-click> on the Start Menu & select 'Exit Explorer'

In Regedit, navigate to:

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Streams\Desktop]

delete the value named 'Toolbars'.

In Task Manager, select 'File' -> 'New Task' -> type 'explorer' to restart
the shell.

If that doesn't do the trick, repeat deleting 'TaskbarWinXP' as well.
if you have the side bar gadget up and running close that and stop all processes for it using task manager

Regards




Craig


----------



## adsandiego (Mar 22, 2008)

Craig,

I already tried that option previously.

What could be causing this? inherent bug?
Any other ideas? 

Thanks.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Well according to the Technet team this is due to a configuration file error but i cant find the file of registry key the actually specifies the issue,I'm going to play with this a while and see what i can come up with
If i do find more about it i will post and PM you to let you know
And finally what version of Vista are you using?

regards



Craig


----------



## adsandiego (Mar 22, 2008)

I sure appreciate it.

Using
Vista Home Premium
6.0.6001 Service Pack 1 Build 6001


Thanks.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok i want you to try something

1. start
2. run
3. regedit
4. follow this key *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Advanced\Folder\AlwaysShowMenus*
5. Dont open but highlight the file _AlwaysShowMenus_
6. on the right hand side, double click _checkedValue_
7. change the value to *0* (The number zero)

open windows explorer and see if the menu is still there if not reboot, if the menu is still there then replce the *0* back to *1*


Regards




Craig


----------



## adsandiego (Mar 22, 2008)

It did not work, but I noticed something else odd as a result of this.
So I modified the registry entry as above.
Now, when I go back to explorer Tools/Folder Option/View, the 
'Always show menu' option is now checked. I unchecked it, "Applied" and exited. I immediately go back to Tools/... and the "Always show .. " is checked again. It's as if the changes was not permitted.

Changing registry entry back to 1, per your instruction.


----------



## adsandiego (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh,
my uxtheme.dll is modified/patched for customized visual styles.
not sure if this has anything to do with it.
it has worked before.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Might do but in saying that there are other people out there with the same issues.
hmmmmmm
I'll keep trying


Regards




Craig


----------



## adsandiego (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm going to restore the original .dll files and see if it makes 
a difference. 

I'll post only if it does.

Thanks for working on this.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Uninstall any Internet explorer bar you may have installed

in windows explorer click view
and try selecting between the explorer bar and toolbar

This issue relates directly to Internet explorer bar, I disabled the tool bars in Internet Explorer,opened windows explorer and was able to toggle between explorer and toolbar options until the toolbar disappeared

Post the results






Craig


----------



## adsandiego (Mar 22, 2008)

I do not use IE and therefore have not installed any IE explorer bar.
I did remove all firefox extensions that had to do with 'menu' just in case.

In my Windows Explorer, there is a 'Menu bar' option from the "Vew" pull down. It expands to 'Discuss' and 'Research'. I do not know what these are. Clicking 'Research' gives me an empty sidebar. Attempts at clicking 'Discuss' is stopped by a security warning of AtiveX being used in an unsafe manner.

I thought i'd try using COM object deletion of the CLSID stored under HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID key by looking for one of two component categories that are specifics for explorer bar: {00021493-0000-0000-C000-000000000046} {00021494-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}. They were not in the registry.

I tried WinDefender to see if I could unload it that way. No good.

I think i'm just going to do a fresh install and see if SP1 had anything to do with this. As I had already used the SP1 post installation cleaner, I can't restore but will have to do a fresh instalation. News at 10.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

i was going thro the registry and i found this :4-dontkno
there TWO ALWAYS SHOW MENUS THERE IN 

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Advanced\Folder\AlwaysShowMenus



i set both of them to 0 but to no luck 
maybe one should be delete or something 
iv add srceenshots of it so u can found it and see what mine 
looks like so see if yall have two


----------



## adsandiego (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello

Yes, Craig had me try those options yesterday too. No good.

Anyhow. I gave up and did a clean install (I know that's the
easy way out  ... I figured I need a clean slate with SP1 anyway.
Well, it's working so far, auto-hide is back ... I'm keeping track
though as I reinstall my apps and extensions etc. to see if I can
pinpoint the culprit. So far, we can eliminate SP1 as the cause ...

I'll update.
Thanks.


----------



## adsandiego (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Cannot AutoHide menuBar - Windows Experience Index Screwed it up.*



Placehold said:


> Uninstall any Internet explorer bar you may have installed
> 
> in windows explorer click view
> and try selecting between the explorer bar and toolbar
> ...



Ok everything was going smoothly .. until ....
*drumrolls*

I ran Windows Experience Index to update my score.
Bam! The InfoBar disappears .. and the Menu Bar autohide went "poof"

I was keeping track of every significant move/action that were
made as I reinstalled .

All I can say is *****?


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhh ok during windows experience index it reverts back to basic aero or back to classic mode, try to change the themes back to aero

Start\Control Panel\Appearance and Personalization\Personalization\Themes

Then select Windows Vista and let me know if it changes anything for you

Regards




Craig


----------



## adsandiego (Mar 22, 2008)

Alright. I found the problem.
The theme was still Aero, but Explorer was being displayed using
'Classic folders' - I don't know what caused that condition but it was
not WEI because I restored the disk image to its previous condition and did another WEI update and it was working fine. 

There must have been something else that triggered the setting.
In any case, here's how to fix it:


Open Explorer
-> Organize
-> Folder and Search Options
-> General Tab
-> Tasks

Select: "Show preview and filters" for the autohide and info bar to work properly.

Really appreciate your persistence in this.
Thanks.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

adsandiego said:


> Alright. I found the problem.
> The theme was still Aero, but Explorer was being displayed using
> 'Classic folders' - I don't know what caused that condition but it was
> not WEI because I restored the disk image to its previous condition and did another WEI update and it was working fine.
> ...


what disk image and what is wei sorry i was in houston tx 135 miles away sorry for that :embarased

i tryed the above didnot work for me


----------



## kinbard (Jul 1, 2006)

warlordfmike said:


> what disk image and what is wei sorry i was in houston tx 135 miles away sorry for that :embarased
> 
> i tryed the above didnot work for me


Home Basic does not have the aero theme, nor some of the other features of Premium.
This thread has been really informative.


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

these screenshots show my setting within windows :sigh:


i tryed what he said but it did not work???:4-dontkno

i know that i dont have aero so thanku


----------



## adsandiego (Mar 22, 2008)

warlordfmike said:


> these screenshots show my setting within windows :sigh:
> 
> 
> i tryed what he said but it did not work???:4-dontkno
> ...


Check "Organize"
is your Layout/ 'menu bar' is unchecked?


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

yes its uncheck and the menu bar is still there as u see in the games screenshot that i posted


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

is there anyway that i can get rid of the explorer bar/\menu bar 
in anyway without having to do a restore 

and what is cairo shell is windows with a nother name?????/


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

lol Cairo shell is a new shell UI alternative thats being developed to make it easier to change the styles of your system without damaging important files and registries

I have a lil registry trick that hides the menu bar in windows explorer, its a registry tweak so plzzzzzzzzz before running the file back up your computer!!!!!!!

Download to your desktop, Unpack the .rar and double click each reg file. Make sure all windows are closed while doing this and when you open windows explorer there should be no menu bar :smile:

If you want to undo this then just restore the reg files from the back up you made

Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

i did it and the menu bar/\explorer bar is still there im thinking that i didnot do right 
i unpacked and then i open all 3 starting with 3 4 5 did i do it right or not 

should i close explorer and then do it?????

and what did u mean close all windows?????


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey warlordfmike

If you unzipped/unpacked the files, as you said there are 3 reg files named 3, 4 and 5
Close any open windows i.e Internet Explorer, Firefox, Windows Explorer and any other folders 
Double click each one and a message should appear










Select Yes and do the same for each reg file in the folder.

Reboot and if it was going to work then once rebooted it should hide the menu/explorer bar

Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

i tryed that and it did not work im starting to think that something more to this 

does microsoft know about this issue and have they plan to hotfix it or something


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

warlordfmike said:


> i tryed that and it did not work im starting to think that something more to this
> 
> does microsoft know about this issue and have they plan to hotfix it or something


what are some of the other sites that are talking about this issue 

so that we can look at them :4-dontkno

and why can the file get messed up so easly and could the issue 
lay with toolbars or virus's/adware/spyware/vista or what could be 
causeing the issue?????


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

At first i was lead to believe that this could be caued by internet explorer toolbars or vista sidebar as they all use the same files and regfiles but after the fix's posted i'm having second thoughts on this,hmmmm
I'm still having a look about and have asked a couple of friends about the issue and perhaps a coding debug for it, just waiting on some feedback now

regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

could this be link to vista's folders loseing there setting 
to im just think out loud but 

im think in someway vista folder view and the 
windows explorer / vista sidebar / internet explorer toolbars 

maybe all those is causeing to issue just a thought bye bye for now


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

warlordfmike said:


> could this be link to vista's folders loseing there setting
> to im just think out loud but
> 
> im think in someway vista folder view and the
> ...


can this be causeing the issue 

look at were it says 

OS WINDOWS NT 

look at urs and see if it says the sameting or not and post all of what it says there 

the easy way for to get there is 

start\Control Panel\User Accounts and Family Safety\User Accounts\change my environment variables 

it should be on the left side of the screen


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

look at the above post then this post

i think iv found something not sure if helps or not but maybe

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Advanced\Folder\ClassicViewState


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Advanced\Folder\AlwaysShowMenus


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Advanced\Folder\AutoCheckSelect

now the end of the reg key that right here above the screenshot is the name of each screenshot 

ex the first reg key ends with ClassicViewState the name of a screenshot that will open is ClassicViewState 

so on so on


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

We had tried the *AlwaysShowMenus* which does work,double click and change the value to 0
But i think when we tried it on your system warlordfmike it wasn't willing to work, I have tried other ways to get rid of the bar but still struggling for a way we haven't yet tried

Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

ok now that iv upgrade to vista home premium iv try everyhing again 

and to luck so whats causeing this issue 

what else can try to fix the issue


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

1. Enable the Internet explorer menu bar by pressing *Alt*
2. Click *View*\*Toolbars*\*Menu bar*
3. Restart Internet explorer
4. Open *windows explorer*
5. Click *View*\*Toolbars*
6. Make sure there is nothing checked
7. Go into *Explorer Bar*
8. Make sure there's nothing checked

Post your results in the thread


regards




Craig[/QUOTE]

no that didnot work 

no sure if i did it right going to mess with it a little thro


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok

1. *Start\Control Panel\Appearance and Personalization\Folder Options*
2. On *General* tab select *Restore to default*
3. On *View* tab select *Restore to default*
4. Select *Apply* and *Ok*
5. See if that sorts the settings and how there viewed

Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

no the explorer bar / menu bar is still there i cant disable it atall 
and iv notice that if go in to folder option and UNCHECK ALWAYS SHOW MENUS then if i look under organize and then gto layout 
MENU BAR IS CHECKED whats the deal with that i post a screen shots
of the unchecked and checked im talking about 

and im also haveing a issue with the folders staying on the way i want to 

such as the games explorer look at the screen shot shows the 
games icon thats large thats want i set to and the other one is 
what reverts back to and its doing this with (add/remove) uninstall program

sorry if this is not for this thread as that its driveing me nuts


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

have you tried temporarily disabling your Netzero bar and rebooting so it doesnt automatically start on boot?

1. *Start\Run* and type *MSConfig*
2. Under *Startup* tab disable *Netzero*
3. Select *Apply* and *Exit with restart*
4. Reboot and see if you can take menu bar off

Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

ok but i have two toolbars installed the netzero bar i cant disable all but in the ie8 manager addons and i cant uninstall it because its 
part of netzero software 

and the windows live toolbar took forever to download dontknow way 
is there local setup files for the live toolbar i can backup for later install


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

warlordfmike said:


> no the explorer bar / menu bar is still there i cant disable it atall
> and iv notice that if go in to folder option and UNCHECK ALWAYS SHOW MENUS then if i look under organize and then gto layout
> MENU BAR IS CHECKED whats the deal with that i post a screen shots
> of the unchecked and checked im talking about


i thought id open games explorer and folder options and check under 
organize and folder options and i saw that in folder options ALWAYS SHOW MENUS WAS UNCHECKED and id CHECK it under ORGANIZE would UNCHECK MENUS THERE and when id check it under ORGANIZE it would UNCHECK in folder options 

this is geting wrieder and wrieder im thinking that there might be something wrong with the registry


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

Placehold said:


> Ok i want you to try something
> 
> 1. start
> 2. run
> ...


the above i did again and this time under organize it will not CHECK but if i goto the folder option its CHECKED and if i UNCHECK it and go back to the folder options it CHECKED again but as soon as i check the menu bar under organize in the folder option its unchecked but its checked in the organize

but i also tweak the ones below 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Advanced\Folder\ClassicViewState
i mark both key 

checked value 0
unchecked value 0

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Advanced\Folder\AutoCheckSelect
i mark both key :sigh:

checked value 0
unchecked value 0 

and it went back to checked value 1:4-dontkno

this it revert back so im thinking maybe i should delete this one or something on this one iv post a screenshot of the one im talking about 
and highlighted the keys :grin:

can u tell me the values of those keys in ur registry as that mine might be wrong or something maybe my registry is messed up somehow:smooch:


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok i just noticed that you might be in the wrong key,try navigating to 

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced*

My registry using the HKEY from above












My registry using the HKEY i previously gave you










regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

it has the value of 0 so whats the deal :4-dontkno

and the registry key that i was messing with iv have not change them back should change them back and what are the right values for them the ones i changed are on this page :embarased


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok here are the default values i have on my registry for that key

Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

i have some key that are 1 and others that are 0 

start_autocascade 0x0000000

start_searchcomm 0x0000001

start_searchinternet 0x0000001

start_trackdocs 0x0000001

start_trackprogs 0x0000001

in ur registry say other thing 

should i change them to be same as ur registry 

and one i wantto know if i can change the value 

start_showrecentdocs 0x0000002


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

If you change them to the same as mine
i dont see any harm in that as long as you back up your registry first, just incase you need to revert back

Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

ok all is well nothing just make for sure i did everthing right i restarted 
to add i back up the whole registry 

the freaking explorer bar / menu bar is still there lol i know that would not fix it but still 
wourth a try i what could be the cause of it 

does microsoft know about the issue and have they plan the fix with any hotfix and what are some of the other forum that are talking about the issue 

like i said before when i uncheck the always show menus in folder options it checks in the organize and when i uncehck under organize it checks in folder options ???

i starting to think there some more to the registry issue or somethinh along those lines ?? 

forgive me im just thinking out loud


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

***BIG UPDATE***

ok if i check the always showmenus in the folder options 
but in the reistry 

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced

the always showmenus has no value meaning that its 0x00000000

and then if i check under organize the in the registry has a value of 
0x00000001 

there is some wrong with the registry


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Also 0x00000002 will be if you personally set this to your own user settings, Its the old I/0 Mechanism

0=Off
1=On
2=On if personalised user settings/Another variant of Off is there is no user settings

Hence setting the AlwaysShowMenu to 0x00000000 or 0x00000002 should normally turn off the menu bar

Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

ok that did not work i even restarted that did not work im going to keep alwaysShowmenu 0x00000002 just in case it fixs it self 

regards 

warlordfmike


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

the freaking folder setting issue is driveing me nuts is there anything to keep from changeing ill backup anything before i do it 

its worse then explorer bar / menu bar issue 

its changes almost so much now that im banging my head onmy desk lol 

i dont know what could hav it the folder was keeping setting

its only games explorer and (add/remove) uninstall program 

i have live toolbar installed and zerobar which is netzero toolbar but i would have to uninstall the netzero software then i would not have any way to get the web 

is there a (software package) setup.exe for the live tool bar as i cant find the file/folder


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

ok the alway show menu in the registry i had set to 0x0000002 and now its value is

0x0000000 and i did not change it do u think i could have been hack or something 

is there a way to delete the explorer bar / menu bar ???? lol just want to know


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

ok check this site for what me and placehold and the people there are doing to help fix this issue 
http://thevistaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=34706&st=0&gopid=237538&#entry237538

plz dont ban me lol :grin:


i did not restart because i did not think i did not need to ....> but in the CBS.persist.log it says i dont need to ???  

ok that did not work iv posted what the command prompt said

the file CBS.persist.log is 50mb so i had no choice but to put all the file in there as that this site does not allow any more then 
512k why the file CBS will not let open it opens but nothing show up hmm

but i cant upload because its to big so u can view it at the site the link is in the above post but ill post here 

from the other site as i did not feel like haveing to retype lol


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm looking thru the log just now for you and will post the results once i check both logs :smile:

Regards




Craig


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

ok did it :wave:

i have just also update my video card driver hope u dont mind 
as for a nother issue 

this time i think it said something more in the command prompt 

as im doing this i have to goto the other site to keep i t up to date 

but now that i have updated my video drivers evrting seems to be runing faster lol the mouse 
i really see inprovement on that wried ant it 

TO ADD TO SEE MORE HELP GO HERE :grin:
http://thevistaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=34706&st=0


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

ok i just notice some thing really wried:4-dontkno

i had unlock the explorer bar and its unlocked in IE8

and i just unlocked it in ie8 and the explorer bar unlocked

so i think there might be a link with 
ie7 or ie8 and explorer/explorer bar / menu bar


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

((<BIG UPDATE>)) read carefully below the issue is not fixed 

ok now i got bot to uncheck and check at the same time 

by setting both checked value to 1
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced
there the always show menu and the other to 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Advanced\Folder\AlwaysShowMenus

could it be the fact that u told me to put the DisableShowClassicMenu in 

and before if i click on Restore default in folder options the view tab 
it would check the always show menus now that i did the above ^^
now when i click restore default it keeps it unchecked or 
if its checked it clears of its check mark 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\explorer\Advanced\Folder\AlwaysShowMenus\Policy\AlwaysShowClassicMenu

should i delete it and then play with the two always show menu keys again 

look at above post ^^^^^

and i also think that ie and windows explorer can be linked to this issue aswell 

regards ;~)

warlordfmike:wave:


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

((( <<< UPDATE >>> ))) 

i have down grade back to vista home basic as because i ran in 
legal issue with the version of vista home premium and 
so i will keep track of what i install and as soon as the explorer bar / menu bar 

gets stuck again ill post back as soon as i can 

is there anything u want in registry to keep track of till the issue comes back up 

with best 

regards... 

warlordfmike


----------



## jenkins12345 (May 5, 2008)

can someone help me get rid of this
and i tried changing the background its not it
the thing works i just do not want it there


----------



## warlordfmike (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome to TSF TechSupportForum.com ( Vista Support ) 

as that is not the same as this thread is for but i dont mind 

right click next to the norton toolbar on the taskbar and gto the toolbar and unckeck 
all that is there and it should go a way 

regards 

warlordfmike 

p.s.. pray for my mom thank u very much


----------



## joseljmz (Aug 31, 2009)

hi everyone, I had the same problem. Nothing was working. but finally i made it.

Just cleanup all this key path of de registry:


[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\Explorer]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\ShellBrowser]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser]

That was all i made and miraculously fix it.

I hope this help someone.

Sorry my bad english.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, long thread with both Vista & 7 MS appear to be going for a cleaner interface. Go to start all programs accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
sysdm.cpl press enter
```
Open the "advanced tab" and under "performance" select "settings"
Put a check in:- "show preview and filters in folder"










You will now be able to turn "Menu" on or off.


----------

